# My Drawing of Dylan for Hayley



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

More or less finished


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

*Swoons* there is my baby!!!

DylansDaddy and Dylan are sitting on the sofa next to me as I type and DylansDad Keeps trying to get Dylan to look and saying "whose that? Look, whose that?!"

Dylan of course is to busy washing himself to care!

:lol:


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

lol He is a totally gorgeous cat, and very nice to draw as well


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Even though its not for me, great drawing, I'd hope to be as good as you someday.

-HEYHWA


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

HOLY TALENT BATMAN!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That is beautiful! Does that mean you're done with Jack and Mia or are you just working on them all at once. I am not trying to rush you -- I just want to know when/where I should send you money.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Julie,

Finishing off Jack and Mia tomorrow for you


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , that's great!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Yayyyy! Simon just emailed me at home and says he got the drawing today  thank you sooooo much   Can't wait to see it later!!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

That's excellent, please let me know what you think of it in the flesh


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Yayyyyyy I have seen it and I LOVE it! :love2 It is wonderful! Thank you so much for it! I will be taking it with me at Christmas to show my parents and Simon's parents  

*jumps about* I think I love you!!! :lol:


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I am so glad that you and Simon like it!!! You are the first person to receive their drawing 

I was a bit concerned about any damage in the postal system but those tubes are quite strong.

If you get it framed I would love to see a photo of it


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Of course! Don't know how soon that will be but will post a pic here when I do get round to it!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, it's amazing Emma! :thumb


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

It is very nice!  I wish I was _that_ good.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Christine, not long now and I will start of yours 

Thanks catlover, I think your drawings are great, develop your own style and most of all enjoy it!!!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

EmmaG said:


> Thanks Christine, not long now and I will start of yours










Thanks, I can't wait!!! :wink:


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG! That is so precious.


----------

